# usb wifi stick

## DMoL

Hello!

I would like to organize local wireless LAN at home: I do need usb wifi adapter for my desktop. Which adapter is more situable for gentoo linux and works out-of-box? I found that DWA-125 (by DLink with RaLink chipset) works fine under Linux, but it does not works with in-kernel staging drivers, there is need to download sources from chipset manufacturer site, they do not compile with 2.6.35 because of ...  etc. headache. 

What product the community could recommend? 

Thanks a lot.

----------

## DONAHUE

Staging drivers for ralink 2860/2870 work well but now require downloading firmware from ralink site and call the interface wlan0 vice ra0. Highly recommended.

----------

## javeree

One caveat related to these staging drivers: they do not support turning your laptop into an access point using hostap.

----------

## DMoL

OK, I've got it. But how to force it to enter to AD-HOC mode?

If I do that manually, everything is OK:

```
ifconfig up wlan0

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1 essid "ADHOC" mode ad-hoc

```

iwconfig shows, that it is in ad-hoc mode

but with wpa_supplicant it's mode is "auto"

my wpa_supplicant.conf is:

network={

  ssid="LOGOSADHOC"

  mode=1 #!!!!

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

}

----------

